# Getting back in to it some advice plz?



## haliker (Sep 29, 2006)

I am in the South Bend area.  I am 25 and looking to get back to my high school build and also develop my fighting abilities.  I help a buddy out with some basic wrestling and grappling, but my striking is horrible as I am slow as can be.  Looking for Jiu Jitsu school probably but I am not sold on a Gracie school or a kickboxing school.  A friend of mine's father used to own Juko Ryu Jiu Jitsu in Walkerton and was thinking about working out with him as he is just teaching individuals at this time.  Closed his academy.  Anyone have much information about this type of martial art?  I don't know much about Juko Ryu and was hoping to find some answers.

Thanks for any help you guys can throw my way.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 29, 2006)

Are you talking about the Kaizen(sp?) Acadamey in Walkerton?  They don't teach Juko Ryu Jujitsu anymore.  They are doing some kind of Chinese Kempo and Brazilian Jui Jitsu now.  

I really wouldn't recommend Juko Ryu.  If you are South Bend and looking for BJJ and MMA sort of stuff, I would check out the Trapp Academy.  They Kyokushin School at Town and Country is top notch.  There are also a couple of good Shorin Ryu schools in the area.  

I live between Plymouth and Walkerton myself.  Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about any of this stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 30, 2006)

For striking arts Okinawan Style Karate is very strong in Indiana I would look that way.  A good Kyokushin dojo is hard to find so if there is one near you thats a good option also.


----------

